# Keeping the Junk in the Trunk organized...



## Deismona (Mar 3, 2018)

I’m getting ready to build my new lil apartment setup in the back of my SUV and I was wondering what solutions y’all have found to keep your things organized and easily accesible while on the road? I have had it set up with half of my space dedicated to my sleeping pad and the other half with my duffle bags stacked on each other wedged in with my little food pantry and cooking gear... and while that worked it was a lot of shuffling around, pulling things out of bags and stuffing them back in. There must be a better way lol


----------



## CaptainCassius (Mar 3, 2018)

Every vehicle is a little different. Mine happens to have some decent storage spots already but to expand my storage one thing I did was built panels with hatches so you can store items in the bedsides.

Also have a net/hammock deal that I store bulky coats and my work overalls and whatnot.

Also I have most things paired together in containers i.e. Kitchen is in a tool box, spare parts and fluids in another etc. so when you do the inevitable shuffling to get stuff at least you know where something is and you're pulling out a container not a bunch of loose items.

Hope that helps


----------



## CaptainCassius (Mar 3, 2018)

Here's one of the bedside panels to give you an idea:


----------



## Jerrell (Mar 4, 2018)

They have those plastic drawer things like I used in the dorm in college during a past life (you can usually score these in college dumpsters at the end of May). I will be utilizing at least one of them myself, but I have a long bed truck...so probably more room. If you have hooks or another way to run a string/rope/cable, then maybe there's a way you could utilize ceiling space and use a net or mesh up there as well. Seems like I've seen something like that on Instructables.


----------



## Deleted member 19100 (Mar 4, 2018)

This guy's setup looks pretty organized, but like Cpt. Cassius said every vehicle is different and may not work for you.
I love how the comments are either an unenthusiastic "cool man" or "Wtf isn't that what poor people, why would CHOOSE to do this?" Bloody fools.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 4, 2018)

those hanging shoe organizers for closets work well to organize just about anything, and you can cut them up to whatever size you need.

you'll find a lot of ideas along those lines by googling 'rv hacks'.


----------



## FromNowhere (Mar 5, 2018)

Being super organized and creative is the key to rubber tramping. Initially there is a lot of experimenting, trial and error, etc. It takes time to develop a system and a routine. If it's taking up space and you haven't used it in over a week, consider getting rid of it. IKEA can give you a lot of great ideas. The SKUBB at IKEA and similar folding/hanging shelves come in handy. Magnets and cargo nets come in handy too. 

Your 2 best resources online are reddit.com/r/vandwellers and cheaprvliving.com. Maybe there are others too. Good Luck!


----------

